# Despicable Dog Hunters



## chase870 (Jan 5, 2015)

Well I was invited to hunt with a group and had a fine time. Welcomed me and my wife into their club house and made us feel right at home, very nice and polite to my wife. That made a big impression on me. I killed 2 deer the first day and my wife saw one. I will hunt with these guys again and may even join their club. For those that don't dog hunt or have never hunted that way don't bash it till you try it.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 5, 2015)

Congrats but you had me  with that thread title.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 5, 2015)

Yep!


----------



## dieselengine9 (Jan 5, 2015)

What am I supposed to do with all this rage? 

Glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## lonewolf247 (Jan 6, 2015)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Kawaliga (Jan 6, 2015)

Dog hunting is exciting for sure. When I was young lad, I lived in NW Florida, and we hunted deer with dogs on Eglin Air force Reservation. It is a huge place, 500,000 acres, so there was plenty of room back in the fifties when we dog hunted deer. It was also before CB radios, so the technique was quite different. The land is pretty much cut up by sandy roads into square and rectangular blocks. We would surround a block as best we could, and a dog man would take several hounds on leashes and walk into the wind. When the dogs jumped a deer, he would turn them loose, fire a signal shot, and the fun would begin. Many times the deer would get away because of the primitive communications, but it sure was fun. The noon meal was a big part of the day. Good old country food.


----------



## chase870 (Jan 6, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Congrats but you had me  with that thread title.



Them boys get a bad rap from the horn hunters


----------



## buck1 (Feb 23, 2015)

good deal


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 23, 2015)

The Essence Of The South.


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 21, 2015)

Nothing like a good pack of hounds and a good race.


----------



## Ihunt (May 18, 2015)

If it's a legal means of hunting support your fellow man or woman. If you don't like it, just don't participate.


----------



## groundhawg (May 19, 2015)

Ihunt said:


> If it's a legal means of hunting support your fellow man or woman. If you don't like it, just don't participate.



Yep, what he said.  I do not care for this type of hunting but sure will not "dog" it.    And yes I have been hunting with dogs a few times, just not what I enjoy.


----------



## Throwback (May 19, 2015)

chase870 said:


> Well I was invited to hunt with a group and had a fine time. Welcomed me and my wife into their club house and made us feel right at home, very nice and polite to my wife. That made a big impression on me. I killed 2 deer the first day and my wife saw one. I will hunt with these guys again and may even join their club. For those that don't dog hunt or have never hunted that way don't bash it till you try it.





I always thought that was really you in your avatar.
Son I am disappoint.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 19, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> The Essence Of The South.





Yessir, there's 12,000 acres across the road from me that run dogz, class act and if you've never experienced it they'll more than glad to let you tag along.


----------



## Scrapy (May 20, 2015)

From here at my house at my computer and I get on Google Earth and draw a five mile radius around my house. That is 50,240 acres. Of that acreage there are zero dog clubs. Of that acreage there are 11 Deer hunting lease clubs, the largest of which is 4,500 acres. The average of which is 400 acres, The smallest of which, and there are 4 of them, are about twenty acres. Leased deer hunting acreage is 7,100 acres of the 50,240 acres.
Yet, these few that control so little, and not even from here, control it all concerning dogs.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (May 23, 2015)

*I love it*

This ex-Yankee endorses dog hunting and the ways of the south.


----------



## egomaniac247 (May 23, 2015)

I grew up with it and I'll tell you, nothing will get a young 10-12 year old boys heart pounding in his chest quite as much as hearing the dogs coming from a mile away headed directly at you, getting louder and louder.

Then it gets to the point that the dogs are SO LOUD that it sounds like they're right on top of you and you think there's no way you can't see them yet.

Then you hear it.....the branch snapping and leafs russling....


Safety off.....heart pounding...


BOOOM


----------



## Scrapy (May 27, 2015)

Rich Kaminski said:


> This ex-Yankee endorses dog hunting and the ways of the south.



All said an done, the best puppy coondogs are from up north. I break my cooon dogs off deer.  I cannot tolerate a deer chasing coondog.

I grow peas in my garden. I stake coon hounds out at both ends . They must be well broke dogs is all I can figure


----------



## grouper throat (May 27, 2015)

egomaniac247 said:


> I grew up with it and I'll tell you, nothing will get a young 10-12 year old boys heart pounding in his chest quite as much as hearing the dogs coming from a mile away headed directly at you, getting louder and louder.
> 
> Then it gets to the point that the dogs are SO LOUD that it sounds like they're right on top of you and you think there's no way you can't see them yet.
> 
> ...



Man it doesn't get any better than that

I still get that feeling 20 years later.


----------



## alligood729 (Jun 8, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Congrats but you had me  with that thread title.



Got me too...lol


----------



## chase870 (Aug 25, 2015)

Well I joined the club so I'll try this dog hunting stuff some more.


----------



## PopPop (Aug 28, 2015)

I grew up with Dog Hunters all around in Alabama. I tried it, I had to endure it, now it is almost gone and I am glad of it.
Come February though we are running rabbits and having a blast.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 29, 2015)

PopPop said:


> I grew up with Dog Hunters all around in Alabama. I tried it, I had to endure it, now it is almost gone and I am glad of it.
> Come February though we are running rabbits and having a blast.



Why are you glad that it is gone. There are lot of members here that dearly love it. I know I did, but it is illegal in Kentucky and I have not been on a dog hunt in years. I will go again one day though and I will enjoy it whether or not I fire a gun. Hounds running deer, make sweet music to these old ears.


----------



## PopPop (Aug 29, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Why are you glad that it is gone. There are lot of members here that dearly love it. I know I did, but it is illegal in Kentucky and I have not been on a dog hunt in years. I will go again one day though and I will enjoy it whether or not I fire a gun. Hounds running deer, make sweet music to these old ears.



I don't know how it is done everywhere but in my neck of the woods they would turn loose over yonder and fly down the dirt roads to cut off over there, using CB radios to co ordinate the assault. The fact that I owned the land that they were running their dogs through was not an inconvenience for them but assuredly was for me. I have watched them turn the dogs loose on my land, from my tree stand. when I asked them not to, I was told that they had been running that block all of their lives and would continue to do so, regardless of what I thought. Said if they ran a deer out they would kill it. Trespassing by dog is still trespassing. Never mind the number of deer wounded and left to suffer from being shot with buckshot beyond reasonable range. Never mind the time that they shot five times at me, from the back of a truck. I did let them know ,with certainty, that I was not a deer. 5 shots with buckshot as I tried to become one with the earth. Then from the truck, I heard, "did you get him Lonny? I don't know. What was it? I don't know". 5 ought sixes over his head and he knew.
It was a sorry excuse for sport hunting.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 30, 2015)

Sorry you had that type of experience Pop, but  the group of people you describe in no way paints an accurate picture of the sport. Slob hunters are slob hunters regardless if they do it behind dogs or behind a spotlight. I have had people trespass on my land, put up stands and still hunt it. Some of these same people shot one of my cows and have left gates open and torn down Posted signs. I choose not to judge all still hunters based on the bad behavior of a handful of outlaws.


----------



## Southernhoundhunter (Aug 30, 2015)

Why are you coming on a website that is for people who enjoy hound hunting and bashing it. Your negative opinions aren't wanted


----------



## ylhatch (Aug 30, 2015)

PopPop said:


> I don't know how it is done everywhere but in my neck of the woods they would turn loose over yonder and fly down the dirt roads to cut off over there, using CB radios to co ordinate the assault. The fact that I owned the land that they were running their dogs through was not an inconvenience for them but assuredly was for me. I have watched them turn the dogs loose on my land, from my tree stand. when I asked them not to, I was told that they had been running that block all of their lives and would continue to do so, regardless of what I thought. Said if they ran a deer out they would kill it. Trespassing by dog is still trespassing. Never mind the number of deer wounded and left to suffer from being shot with buckshot beyond reasonable range. Never mind the time that they shot five times at me, from the back of a truck. I did let them know ,with certainty, that I was not a deer. 5 shots with buckshot as I tried to become one with the earth. Then from the truck, I heard, "did you get him Lonny? I don't know. What was it? I don't know". 5 ought sixes over his head and he knew.
> It was a sorry excuse for sport hunting.



not sure
 I believe this


----------



## Nannyman (Aug 30, 2015)

There are bad apples in anything. Still hunters, dog hunters, and rabbit hunters. Take care who you judge, lest you be judged.


----------



## trophyslayer (Aug 31, 2015)

I've never ran dogs on deer but i do know that in all other forms of hunting(duck, dove, rabbits, squirrels, quail, etc.) the dogs make it all the more better!  I love watching dogs work and do what is in there blood to do. In saying all of this I have seen some dog hunters that I would not hunt with. Not necessarily because of how they hunt but because of how they treat their dogs and on multiple occasions I have seen dogs mistreated by these fellas. It seems to be a problem in the dog hunting community


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 31, 2015)

trophyslayer said:


> I've never ran dogs on deer but i do know that in all other forms of hunting(duck, dove, rabbits, squirrels, quail, etc.) the dogs make it all the more better!  I love watching dogs work and do what is in there blood to do. In saying all of this I have seen some dog hunters that I would not hunt with. Not necessarily because of how they hunt but because of how they treat their dogs and on multiple occasions I have seen dogs mistreated by these fellas. It seems to be a problem in the dog hunting community



There again this can be true in any form of dog hunting. I have seen quail hunters treat dogs bad, but it does not affect my overall view of quail hunters.


----------



## trophyslayer (Aug 31, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> There again this can be true in any form of dog hunting. I have seen quail hunters treat dogs bad, but it does not affect my overall view of quail hunters.



I should have been more specific... that's exactly what I meant. I have seen mistreatment of dogs in all of those other forms of hunting and it seems to be a regretfully large number that do it. But it does not affect my overall view and I would jump at the chance to try deer doggin if the opportunity presented itself.


----------



## HOG-HEAD (Aug 31, 2015)

Wow..its not even Sept yet....we already have the same old stories popping up....the one where they almost shot me , so I shot back...and the old dog abuse story....most of these stories dont warrant any sort of response ...But they always surface here...i wish I could debate them all on behalf of all the doghunters who try to do the right thing in all situations. ..and the dogmen I know take exceptional care of their dogs...But I have never taken anybody with me that didn't enjoy it...once they understood what was going on , and how hard it really is....especially the kids...the kids really enjoy....more than sitting in a tree and being quiet.....anyway , I might just take a few to the duckroost this year and show ya a good time....doghunters dont mind guest to help them hunt....anyway to you haters..keep fabricating all those tales....to the doghunters..yall do the right thing , take your family with ya  , be carefull


----------



## Vernon Holt (Aug 31, 2015)

trophyslayer said:


> "In saying all of this I have seen some dog hunters that I would not hunt with. Not necessarily because of how they hunt but because of how they treat their dogs and on multiple occasions I have seen dogs mistreated by these fellas. It seems to be a problem in the dog hunting community"



I spent more than 35 years of my life as a part of the Hound Hunting Fraternity.  I bred, trained, and hunted deer and fox hounds seriously throughout this time.  

I am mystified by your general reference to the "dog hunting community mistreating their dogs".  It would be enlightening to me and perhaps others as well if you would be more specific as to the nature of this "mistreatment" that has been so prevalent in your own experience.

I for one would appreciate your filling us in on the nature of this "mistreatment".  Thanks


----------



## chase870 (Aug 31, 2015)

HOG-HEAD said:


> Wow..its not even Sept yet....we already have the same old stories popping up....the one where they almost shot me , so I shot back...and the old dog abuse story....most of these stories dont warrant any sort of response ...But they always surface here...i wish I could debate them all on behalf of all the doghunters who try to do the right thing in all situations. ..and the dogmen I know take exceptional care of their dogs...But I have never taken anybody with me that didn't enjoy it...once they understood what was going on , and how hard it really is....especially the kids...the kids really enjoy....more than sitting in a tree and being quiet.....anyway , I might just take a few to the duckroost this year and show ya a good time....doghunters dont mind guest to help them hunt....anyway to you haters..keep fabricating all those tales....to the doghunters..yall do the right thing , take your family with ya  , be carefull



I was nothing but impressed with the dog hunters. I know the club President and I don't think he will tolerate any bad behavior of any type. Let the haters hate


----------



## PopPop (Aug 31, 2015)

ylhatch said:


> not sure
> I believe this



Believe what you want, but it is the truth and only one tale of many. 
Yet I do not condemn dog hunting or dog hunters. I just had the misfortune of being close to a group who pursued their sport with a reckless abandon.
This was 30 years ago and most of them have quit hunting.
If you hunt legally, humanely, and with respect for others, you have my undying support.


----------



## trophyslayer (Aug 31, 2015)

Vernon Holt said:


> I spent more than 35 years of my life as a part of the Hound Hunting Fraternity.  I bred, trained, and hunted deer and fox hounds seriously throughout this time.
> 
> I am mystified by your general reference to the "dog hunting community mistreating their dogs".  It would be enlightening to me and perhaps others as well if you would be more specific as to the nature of this "mistreatment" that has been so prevalent in your own experience.
> 
> I for one would appreciate your filling us in on the nature of this "mistreatment".  Thanks



My first time posting in this section of the forum and it will be my last. I've never seen such sensitive folks as these.

Not once did I bash hunting with dogs or your ways of hunting deer. I even said I would love the opportunity to try it out.

Maybe it has just been bad luck but on a quail hunt in Americus I saw quail dogs punched, I'm talking Mike Tyson straight right style for not getting in the kennel cart fast enough. Saw one of the same dogs get a muzzle put on it that prevented it from breathing and almost killed it. (I was the one to resuscitate it) This one not someone I would have deemed a bad person as he was very hospitable and never even said a swear word. I questioned the rough treatment and he said it was normal of hunting dogs "gotta beat em every now and then to let em know who's boss". I am all for corporal punishment for kids and dogs but these punches could have very easily broken ribs.

On a duck Hunt in Missouri I witnessed our outfitter shock collar an 8 month old lab about 10 times in a 60 second span on the highest setting. That's not an exaggeration, I was right next to him. This was on a bird that soared about 300 yards out in standing beans. That is a tough retrieve for the most seasoned dogs so an 8 month old dog in his first season cannot be expected to be perfect every time. Regardless of how well the dog performs, i don't think it is right to Zap it to the point of it's legs going out on it. While it is clearly trying to make the retrieve. I am no retriever trainer but I have never witnessed that kind of treatment with any other Duck dogs so I can assume it was wrong.

On a multiple occasions I have seen guys kick hog dogs almost as hard as they can when they "hunt close" and dont get out as far as they would like. Another group I hunted with admitted to dumping non-satisfactory dogs over a bridge into the river. Another bragged about shooting a dog that layed down while on a hunt. I have never been back with any of these folks and on all of them I was a friend of a friend/tag-along. I wanted badly to buck at them for their ways but that didnt seem like the best idea while out hunting with them, in their vehicles, in the middle of nowhere.

Visited a pointer breeder that had his dogs staked out on chains with a barrel for shelter in the middle of the summer.

Seen a rabbit dog peppered and just thrown in the dog box to be seen about later that ended up dying.

All of these stories are true whether you'd like to believe them or not. I know it may ruffle your feathers that there is a bad stigma about a way you do something but getting so defensive and butt hurt is not going to make it any better. I've not called any of you out or accused any one on here of wrong doing. I have simply stated my experience with the dog hunting community as a whole (not just deer dogs, again never hunted with dogs for deer but have heard horror stories. Those were hearsay so I chose not to reference those).


----------



## trophyslayer (Aug 31, 2015)

HOG-HEAD said:


> Wow..its not even Sept yet....we already have the same old stories popping up....the one where they almost shot me , so I shot back...and the old dog abuse story....most of these stories dont warrant any sort of response ...But they always surface here...i wish I could debate them all on behalf of all the doghunters who try to do the right thing in all situations. ..and the dogmen I know take exceptional care of their dogs...But I have never taken anybody with me that didn't enjoy it...once they understood what was going on , and how hard it really is....especially the kids...the kids really enjoy....more than sitting in a tree and being quiet.....anyway , I might just take a few to the duckroost this year and show ya a good time....doghunters dont mind guest to help them hunt....anyway to you haters..keep fabricating all those tales....to the doghunters..yall do the right thing , take your family with ya  , be carefull



You ever thought that maybe some of those are true? I would think the same thing coming up multiple times validates it a bit. See my response to Mr. Vernon. Sure didn't mean to strike a nerve with any one and maybe my experiences have been just awful luck but they have been mine none-the-less


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 31, 2015)

trophyslayer said:


> You ever thought that maybe some of those are true? I would think the same thing coming up multiple times validates it a bit. See my response to Mr. Vernon. Sure didn't mean to strike a nerve with any one and maybe my experiences have been just awful luck but they have been mine none-the-less



No offense, but it sounds like you need to find a different bunch of dog folks to interact with. 

Not saying I don't believe you, but that's an awful lot of 'bad' dog handling situations you stated in your previous post.


----------



## trophyslayer (Aug 31, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> No offense, but it sounds like you need to find a different bunch of dog folks to interact with.
> 
> Not saying I don't believe you, but that's an awful lot of 'bad' dog handling situations you stated in your previous post.



Trust me,  I agree %100 and have never been back with any of them. The fact that these are all different people/groups is what gives me the impression that it is a larger issue within the dog hunting community.  I hope it is just awful luck because again,  I enjoy hunting with dogs


----------



## HOG-HEAD (Sep 1, 2015)

Hey trophy , I was a little quick to pile on ya......you will have to forgive me , I am very quick to defend dog hunting ....Most of they guys I know who own dogs look after them like children...we dont agree with any of the cases you described....We have go to great lengths to manage our dogs and keep them on our property , while allowing our members the most opportunities to kill a deer.....They ways of the past have gone and we embrace that and have changed our methods to prolong the end of the way we like to hunt deer.....and if you stay in touch I would like you to be my guest one day at the WCHC ( Duckroost ) and I will give you a view into our sport


----------



## Uptonongood (Sep 1, 2015)

Robert Ruark's book The Old Man and the Boy gave the finest description of deer hunting with hounds ever written.  It is an old Southern tradition that must be protected and cherished.  Believe me, the bunny-huggers have it on their list.

No, I've never hound hunted for anything but I support the heck out of it if done legally nd ethiclly.  

"Knock him out, John!"


----------



## trophyslayer (Sep 1, 2015)

HOG-HEAD said:


> Hey trophy , I was a little quick to pile on ya......you will have to forgive me , I am very quick to defend dog hunting ....Most of they guys I know who own dogs look after them like children...we dont agree with any of the cases you described....We have go to great lengths to manage our dogs and keep them on our property , while allowing our members the most opportunities to kill a deer.....They ways of the past have gone and we embrace that and have changed our methods to prolong the end of the way we like to hunt deer.....and if you stay in touch I would like you to be my guest one day at the WCHC ( Duckroost ) and I will give you a view into our sport



I appreciate the kindness and will man up and say I got too defensive as well. If my schedule permits I would like to take you up on the offer. My wife and I are getting ready to break ground on our new home though and I dont yet know what that is going to do to my season this year.


----------



## riverbank (Sep 27, 2015)

I hunt with dogs. I have seen good and bad in people i have came across in the dog hunting world.  Also before i began hunting with dogs, i hunted without them. I have also seen a lot of unethical,  bad hunters doing it that way as well. All hunters need toband together and protect this love that we all share as sportsman. Weather you dog hunt or strictly stand hunt,  it's still hunting.  It needs to be treated and protected as our right. There are people who want to put an end to it as we speak. We all need to stay United and have a mutual respect for one another. It's like someone else said. There's bad in all ways of hunting. But just because Joe blow decided to spotlight a deer from a field don't mean I'm going to feel the same way about everybody that hunts deer with a rifle. And just because what's his face turned his dogs loose on private land he didn't have permission for don't mean everybody does it.


----------



## Joe Brandon (Sep 28, 2015)

^^ Ole sarah mclachlan over here


----------

